
Link to delete your Google+ account - ApacheEcho
https://plus.google.com/u/1/downgrade/ 
======
darklajid
Careful. People that did this are certainly better informed than I am, but
here's a way to break Google's services and annoy the hell out of you.

\- I was a G+ user, registered with my 'real name'™

\- The nymwars discussion came up, real name policies were enforced. I have
strong sympathies for one faction, changed my name to 'Ben .'

\- Profile suspended

\- Deleted my account and deleted my Google Profile (or whatever that
precursor thing was called)

If you somehow end up doing what I did, you

\- will regularly end up on 'Your profile is suspended' sites. Reloading Gmail
(I'm glad that I'm using it less and less) gives me a login screen, logging in
shows the 'profile is suspended' bullshit. Only way out? Manually going to
mail.google.com. Why a reload on a GMail site would lead to a G+
login/redirect .. I don't know.

\- will be out forever. Luckily, I consider G+ as MySpace, just worse. But I
DID click on the 'Your profile is suspended, please click here' link in the
past. It .. leads to the very same site. In other words: You're now enjoying a
suspended profile, that shows up a lot and annoys the hell out of it. You
cannot make it go away, you cannot follow any links that this site offers and
Google shoves it in your face again and again.

I seriously doubt that any testing was done that includes 'Your name is not
agreeable' suspensions. Ever.

Of course: The link of this story here leads to a site that says:

"Your profile is currently suspended Until your profile is unsuspended, you
will be unable to use this feature.

Visit your profile to learn more."

Where 'Visit your profile to learn more.' is a link that .. shows that very
same thing. Suspended people cannot delete their profile. Makes sense..

------
blcknight
Link to delete your Google account entirely
[https://www.google.com/accounts/DeleteAccount](https://www.google.com/accounts/DeleteAccount)

------
navs
"Your circles will be deleted, but people in your circles will remain in your
Contacts."

I hate this. I once had the HN circle added (was being circulated after plus'
debut). After deleting my plus account, they never left my contacts list.
Syncing across to my Android meant I also had my huge contacts list on the
phone. I remember trying to delete these contacts but it didn't quite work and
I don't know why.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Interesting and I can see how that would be annoying. I would point out though
that it seems to me that google circles will soon or at least someday be
either the main way or the only way to express an access control list on
another google product. For example, when you want to share a doc on google
docs, or a picture on picasa, or what-have-you. In as much as your google
account is an identity thing, and google circles are groups of identities,
this ACL-checking function of google products isn't going away.

Personally I think the integration is a good thing, for example now that
youtube is integrated with google circles, when I comment on a video on
youtube I can hide that comment from the public and only show it to my friends
or family or colleagues. I assume that some day I'll be able to mail a circle
from gmail and stuff like that.

------
joeconway
Given the scope and variety of dependencies people have on Google products, I
feel as though this should also very clearly state what this does _not_
delete. E.G. "this does NOT delete your Gmail account"

------
AmVess
I've lost count of how many times I've deleted my + accounts across 2
different e-mail addresses.

Broken feature is broken.

------
thrownaway2424
Where's the link to delete my hacker news account?

~~~
stevewillows
You can't. You can change the info in your account so it doesn't relate to
you... That's the best you've got.

~~~
vowelless
You can't delete old comments and submissions

~~~
X4
The "we can't let you delete your account, otherwise our entire system breaks
down" thing is something I simply can't understand as an argument, especially
on YCombinator's HackerNews.

I already asked for deletion of all my comments/submission and the account,
but never got a response. I'd not be ok with having my account "disabled" like
on Facebook. This is not a police database or a highly critical system where
deleting records is illegal, dangerous or anything. People just submit links
and talk about it, that's all and we all try to be friendly to each other here
as good as possible (not always though).

I believe that letting people go and opt-out, or delete their account is not a
luxury or an option, but a human right and part of a good customer service
too.

~~~
stevewillows
So if accounts could be disabled and took comments and submissions along with
them, that could make a mess of a lot of really great discussions.

My approach to HN (and also by using my real name) is that I don't really need
the bulk of my participation removed at any point. If I decide to leave the
community, I'm fine with the information in my profile.

This view would be far different if pg were making money off of the content
and participation though. Until he is, I don't see the issue with the way
things are.

------
signoff
+1

